# Duas perguntas a quem de direito...



## olheiro (31 Jan 2008 às 16:27)

Nos últimos tempos constatei que os Administradores Vince e Minho deixaram de nos acompanhar com as suas participações (pelo menos visível) nos Fóruns,normalmente traduzidas  em análises e comentários sapientes e  ponderados, que estão, na minha modestíssima  opinião a fazer falta a esta tribuna. Faço votos de que possamos o mais ràpidamente possível voltar a contar com a sua presença.

Espero, igualmente, não estar a ser inconveniente ao colocar estas questões.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2008 às 16:51)

Olá, não se passa nada com o Vince e o Minho.
O Minho está "entretido" com a fase mais dura de um mestrado e eu estou semi-enterrado em trabalho.
E quer nós quer a restante equipa, temos aproveitado o tempo que dispomos e o actual marasmo meteorológico para trabalhar numa serie de novidades importantes que o MeteoPT vai ter brevemente.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

Caro Olheiro,

Agradeço as tuas palavras, mas de facto é tal e qual como o Vince disse: falta de tempo é a única razão da minha "ausência". Ultimamente apenas despendo o tempo de moderação do fórum ( que não é muito já que a malta aqui é porreira e bem comportada  ) e pouco mais, mas prometo, assim que puder, retomar a minha actividade "normal" aqui no fórum 

Um abraço


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

Olá, bom dia.
No sentido de tentar melhorar este forum que desconhecia de todo até há muito pouco tempo e que descobri-lo foi uma excelente surpresa queria desde já fazer dois reparos aos Administradores, se me é permitido:
-O 1º tem a ver com os posts fora de tópico que são muito frequentes: por exemplo no tópico de previsão e alertas há muitos posts de seguimento.Pois se há um tópico de seguimento porquê aparecerem tantos de seguimento no das previsões.Há alguma maneira de os encaminhar? Não sei.Eu sou mesmo um leigo nesta matéria dos fóruns.
-O 2º é para mim de maior sensibilidade:São os erros de Português.
Como é possível darem-se tantos erros ,alguns incríveis até?
Haverá alguma maneira de corrigir estas situações?
Eu sei que nalguns  foruns os administradores usam nestes casos o direito de barrar tais posts depois de obviamente avisarem os autores.
Enfim.É que até dói às vezes.
Peço desculpa por estes reparos mas vão no sentido de melhorar este excelente espaço de troca de Conhecimento e Emoções.


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 14:25)

Olá nimboestrato...

Realmente o Tópico de Previsões tem pouco mais de 24 horas de existência e está com vários posts de Seguimento. Já corrigi essa situação.

Quanto aos erros ortográficos... bem aí como deves imaginar não é só trabalho de administrador/moderador porque não podemos passar o dia a editar tópicos e corrigir problemas de ortografia que provavelmente já vêem da escola primária/básica. Acho que quanto a esse aspecto todos podemos colaborar e não é função exclusiva de moderadores. Sendo um fórum, significa colaborar e ajudar os outros membros, tanto sobre temas e assuntos, como até corrigir imprecisões, erros, mesmo que sejam ortográficos. Qualquer membro com bom senso, que seja alertado para um erro ortográfico, não terá qualquer problema em corrigi-lo, até por que tem a possibilidade de o fazer pois os posts são editáveis...


----------

